
Atmospheric ducts: Did we just prove the world isn't flat? Or maybe it is - htdvisser
https://www.thethingsnetwork.org/article/atmospheric-duct
======
roywoodhead
We got 446km.

We achieved something we are proud of. On 6th June 2018 we sent out packets
over TTN. Our location was approximately 600m high in the Pennines around
Sheffield at a location known as Barrow Stones (maybe the one seen in your
article). To our surprise, a single packet was picked up at Delft, all the way
over in the Netherlands. The gateway is in fact owned/run by the Delft
University of Technology. This is a distance of 446km. Here is our proof this
was achieved:
[https://ttnmapper.org/special.php?node=1279_b370&date=2018-0...](https://ttnmapper.org/special.php?node=1279_b370&date=2018-06-06&gateways=on)

We are the Sheffield Hardware Hackers and Makers (The Sheffield Hackspace:
[https://www.facebook.com/SHHMakers](https://www.facebook.com/SHHMakers) )

